# Power Supply Specs?



## Shawjohn42 (Oct 20, 2019)

I have a RLC-1E remote line controller that needs a 12V power supply. It also says [email protected]

I’m not sure why they would sell it without the power supply, but they did. Anyway, if I find a power supply on eBay that matches those specs and has the right connector, can I be confident it will work?


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

If a multi-rail PSU doesn't have OCP on all 12V rails then it's not a multi-rail PSU (assuming you aren't living in 2008) as modern multi-rail PSUs are single rail units with multiple trip points over their Kodi nox protection IC(s)


----------

